# squid + auth + page html



## dmascarin (Aug 13, 2010)

any tips to put an HTML screen to authenticate the SQUID? My squid is authenticating to an AD (Win2K3), but is asking for the password Through a window pop up standard login. I need to put a screen custom HTML,


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 14, 2010)

You better ask on the Squid mailing list -> http://www.squid-cache.org/Support/mailing-lists.dyn


----------

